# Obstacles on the Drop Zone Include...



## AWP (Feb 9, 2016)

According to the article he's okay. I'm glad he didn't make a low turn and frap in. It sucks, he had some outs and was a just few hundred meters from the airport.

Skydiving soldier rescued from power lines in DeLand



> Deputies said Soldier Carlos Esparza, 33, from Fort Bragg, was following behind his squad when he drifted into a power pole in the 1300 block of Yorktown Street.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2016)

Rumor has it that he has an electric personality.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 9, 2016)

That must've been quite a shock


DA SWO said:


> Rumor has it that he has an electric personality.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2016)

In the cartoons you bounce off power lines.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 10, 2016)

He really got hung out to dry by his Team, it was a shocking turn of events.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2016)

Seems he was pretty amped up for that jump. 

Glad he's OK.


----------



## Dame (Feb 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> According to the article he's okay. I'm glad he didn't make a low turn and frap in. It sucks, he had some outs and was a just few hundred meters from the airport.



You think he should have shown more resistance in his current predicament?


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

Dame said:


> You think he should have shown more resistance in his current predicament?



I don't knohm, I wasn't there.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I don't knohm, I wasn't there.



Ohm my God, that was horrible....  amp you want us to laugh too, dontcha?

Too early for   "resistance is futile"?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2016)

.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 10, 2016)

I bet he hertz today.


----------



## Brill (Feb 10, 2016)

Seriously...where's his ruck?


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

lindy said:


> Seriously...where's his ruck?



AC what you did there, but it's over, man. Some people just can't Tes-let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 10, 2016)

The best photo.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 10, 2016)

Another reason for locals to protest airborne/mff operations in the area. Glad to know he's safe.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2016)

medicchick said:


> The best photo.


This photo is almost deserving enough of it's own "caption this" thread.  LMAO.


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

HALO99 said:


> Another reason for locals to protest airborne/mff operations in the area. Glad to know he's safe.



In DELAND? This is a joke, right?


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> In DELAND? This is a joke, right?



Better there than on DEPLANE!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

The positive is that it wasn't terminal. 

Good thing he hit de wires instead of deland


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2016)

HALO99 said:


> Another reason for locals to protest airborne/mff operations in the area. Glad to know he's safe.


Yeah, MFF Parachutists should never practice their skills.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 11, 2016)

Watt a predicament!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

medicchick said:


> The best photo.



No, it would be even better if the DZSO was drinking an AMP....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Watt a predicament!





Deathy McDeath said:


> Man, what a crappy situation. I mean, watt do you even do?



here, let me strengthen that for a little....

Ohm, my god, that was a brush with death, I bet he has some reluctance to be grounded, even though he may get discharged for refusing to be normally open to the positive right hand rule and having to switch the principle of turning force to stay off the wires...  Watt was he thinking?


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 11, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Watt was he thinking?


Not sure but I'm positive he was happy to see the FD charge in and get him grounded again.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Not sure but I'm positive he was happy to see the FD charge in and get him grounded again.



He may get a negative counseling statement from this moment of force.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 11, 2016)

Man, what a bizarre story.  It's almost like alternate current events!  Even though this trooper may be grounded for a time, I hope he can still work in some capacity.  I mean, induction into a power line?  What the flux!


----------



## RetPara (Feb 11, 2016)

HALO99 said:


> Another reason for locals to protest airborne/mff operations in the area. Glad to know he's safe.



Taking a more serious direction....   at least it wasn't a heavy drop (2-3 Gama Goats late 70's/early 80's) were dropped off post.   Or another Marine 8 inch round missed the target, the impact area, and Fort Bragg......


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 11, 2016)

Speaking of electricity...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433203790207921


----------



## Centermass (Feb 19, 2016)

The neighbors celebrate another win........


----------

